# U2 Rattle and Hum



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just picked up this concert DVD at the grand opening of our new Best Buy store, yes, Best Buy comes to Vero Beach. I hate to say it, but I don't feel that the audio mix is done very well. I know that they of all people certainly had the equipment to do the job properly, but there just doesn't seem to be a good low end throughout the DVD. The kick drum seems way down in the mix and there is absolutely no percussive attack on it. I guess that in a concert situation, I like to be able to hear and feel that kick drum and it just doesn't happen here. The bass guitar seems to come out occasionally, but still is not very well recorded. Has anyone else heard this DVD? If so, what are the thoughts? I had heard that it was supposed to be quite good and am a bit disappointed.


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Haven't heard it, when was it recorded? in the 1980's? Maybe that is why - source material.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *I just picked up this concert DVD at the grand opening of our new Best Buy store, yes, Best Buy comes to Vero Beach. I hate to say it, but I don't feel that the audio mix is done very well. I know that they of all people certainly had the equipment to do the job properly, but there just doesn't seem to be a good low end throughout the DVD. The kick drum seems way down in the mix and there is absolutely no percussive attack on it. I guess that in a concert situation, I like to be able to hear and feel that kick drum and it just doesn't happen here. The bass guitar seems to come out occasionally, but still is not very well recorded. Has anyone else heard this DVD? If so, what are the thoughts? I had heard that it was supposed to be quite good and am a bit disappointed. *


I wonder if you have a defective DVD ? I have played this U2 DVD dozens of times over the years on my home system and it sounds great.

Also, I have attended three U2 shows over the last several years and the DVD sounds good to me :shrug:

I would take it back and swap it to see if that may be the problem. On the other hand, what you are listening for may indeed not be there.

On another note, I saw U2 about a year ago ( in an arena ) during their Elevation tour and the sound was not good at all


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The DVD is copyright 1988. In one of the scenes I saw a nice 24 track Otari (Model MTR-90 which was state of the art analog at the time) 2" studio recorder sitting in the background, so I know they didn't skimp in the recording process (not that I would expect them to). Well, to me it just sounds very bass deficient in comparison to the dozen or so other concert and music DVD's that I have in my collection. By the way, yesterday I ordered the Genesis "The Way We Walk" DVD. This should be a good one and if it is sound deficient I will be able to go directly to the source since an old friend/customer of mine (Rob "Cubby" Colby) was the producer and engineer on the project.


----------

